

Invent the Future in Education - entangld
http://blogs.is.vt.edu/inventthefuture2020/executive-summary/

======
hsshah
Yeah. I have been thinking about this for a long time. I believe that the
school system should consider computational technology as basic skills (at par
with language, basic math etc) and the kids need to be taught the fundamentals
(as opposed to how to use powerpoint). Are you aware of the Scratch initiative
at MIT? <http://scratch.mit.edu/>

